# 2020 HB Biscayne



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sweet!! Congrats


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

heck yeah, dude!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

billkatzenberger said:


> View attachment 170218
> 
> 
> Just picked up this 2020 Biscayne. Can't wait to get it out and start poking around up here. Seattle Gray, 90 SHO, Evolution Platform, Simrad Evo3, Raptor lined Ram-Lin trailer.
> ...


Nice sled. Congrats!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice ride. Congrats!


----------



## Scotty-B (Jun 7, 2020)

May your skeg never break and you lines stay tight. Congrats


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the new sweet ride.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful -- love the color too. Congrats!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I bet you take a peak in the garage every hour lol


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

bw510 said:


> I bet you take a peak in the garage every hour lol





bw510 said:


> I bet you take a peak in the garage every hour lol












Nailed it...


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Some pics from the rest of the season...


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

B_Katz said:


> View attachment 170218
> 
> 
> Just picked up this 2020 Biscayne. Can't wait to get it out and start poking around up here. Seattle Gray, 90 SHO, Evolution Platform, Simrad Evo3, Raptor lined Ram-Lin trailer.
> ...


There needs to be an icon for jealousy!👍


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Luvit!!


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

that thing is sweet!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice, looks fast sitting on the trailer.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice catch. And I love the new cushion layout


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

So cool


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Cleaning her up before the snow flies...


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Beautiful!!


----------

